
Ask HN: How to determine when to give up? - sarciszewski
Boring life story omitted!<p>Some people say &quot;never give up&quot;, but there are situations where not giving up is just foolish stubbornness.<p>How do you draw the line?
======
auricom
I've gotten some good advice about quitting from the book "The Dip" by writer
Seth Godin. #nopromo
[http://hubpages.com/business/theDipBook](http://hubpages.com/business/theDipBook)

~~~
andersthue
This is _the_ resource on giving up - I just re-read it like a month ago
because I had some doubt about giving up on my current project or keeping on.

(I keep on)

------
danieltillett
It is basically impossible. The best I can add is give up when you can live
with yourself for giving up. If you can in hindsight say you gave your all and
it didn't work then that is the time to give up.

------
Gibbon1
When the downside risk will become unacceptable if you continue.

